# LMO / Work Permit Query



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi folks

Having read some of the posts on here over the past few days I am a bit concerned about the LMO process and subsequent work permit application. I have been offered a role in Halifax, NS, and my company have applied for the LMO. The application was sent a few weeks ago and they've told me that they were asked for some further information a few days ago which they have submitted. They have told me that as soon as the LMO is granted I should hand in my 2 months notice as the next stage is for me to apply for my work permit at port of entry.

Is it really this easy? After reading some of your experiences on here I feel that it's going to be a little more complicated than I am anticipating. Are my company underestimating the process or am I worrying over nothing? My company have moved many people from the UK & Ireland in recent times so I am sure they know the process. 

Also, there seems to be a lot of talk about proof of funds being part of the process now, this could cause an issue for me. If this is in fact part of the process, does anyone know the following:

1. How much do you need?
2. How long does it need to have been in your account?
3. What proof will they accept?

I apologise for all the questions but if anyone could help I would be really grateful as I am hoping to make the move in the next few months.

Thanks in advance!
Damien


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

My company in British Columbia applied for a LMO which was obtained in about 4-5 weeks. I got a file number from Service Canada and applied for a Temporary Work Permit from the Canadian High Commission in London. They didn't ask for any proof of funds at all. However, they wanted proof that I was qualified to do the job. Haven't received the permit yet and on their website it says it will take at least 6 weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

McCaul's said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Having read some of the posts on here over the past few days I am a bit concerned about the LMO process and subsequent work permit application. I have been offered a role in Halifax, NS, and my company have applied for the LMO. The application was sent a few weeks ago and they've told me that they were asked for some further information a few days ago which they have submitted. They have told me that as soon as the LMO is granted I should hand in my 2 months notice as the next stage is for me to apply for my work permit at port of entry.
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure if things have changed but last sept my hubby came over with his lmo and visa application and got visa at port of entry then we came over in november and got our visas at port of entry seems a few people having to go through high commision i would phone the canadian embassy and ask them they helped me


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Good Luck.


yes it can be this easy if you receive a positive LMO then you should be able to gain wp at point of entry.
the reason i asked about proof of funds is cos the company my husband has job offer with requested i submit it with package for the high commission.
I to panicked.They said cos TWP forms and req have been updated in the last weeks.have a look at this
www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5488E.pdf
she said she would rather we submitted too much info than not enough.didnt want to delay it.

sorry if i have worried anyone but i wa worried myself


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your advice. I'm so glad we stumbled upon this website, it's going to be invaluable to us over the coming months. This has all happened so quickly & unexpectedly for us so there's a lot to get our heads around.

Hopefully we won't have to go through the high commission or have to worry about proof of funds but if so we'll cross that bridge when we come to it! We'll probably have loads of questions over the next short while so apologies in advance if we're asking anything daft!

Thanks again
Damien & Sara


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

McCaul's said:


> Thanks everyone for all your advice. I'm so glad we stumbled upon this website, it's going to be invaluable to us over the coming months. This has all happened so quickly & unexpectedly for us so there's a lot to get our heads around.
> 
> Hopefully we won't have to go through the high commission or have to worry about proof of funds but if so we'll cross that bridge when we come to it! We'll probably have loads of questions over the next short while so apologies in advance if we're asking anything daft!
> 
> ...


good luck with everything.im on facebook if u want to add me and can chat easier on that my name is rita murphy.


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> good luck with everything.im on facebook if u want to add me and can chat easier on that my name is rita murphy.


Hi Rita

Your name just appeared in my FB notifications so I'll add you now. Fantastic to have all these contacts - I'm beginning to wonder what I would've done without this site! We'll have to keep each other sane through the madness


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Being from the *Republic* Of Ireland with a positive LMO can you gain a work permit at the port of entry?


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

pauloc37 said:


> Being from the *Republic* Of Ireland with a positive LMO can you gain a work permit at the port of entry?


if you have a clean police check then yes.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for that.



irishgirl33 said:


> if you have a clean police check then yes.


----------

